# Love Cars? Then You’ll Love These Amazon Prime Day Deals



## AutoGuide.com

​



> *Looking to stock up on some of your favorite automotive accessories? Well today is the day to do it.*
> 
> July 12 is Amazon Prime Day, when prices are slashed on a selection of items, making it a great time to buy at bargain prices. For 24 hours, tons of deals will come and go, but there is a catch: you have to be an Amazon Prime member.
> 
> A subscription costs $99 annually, and gets you access to all these great one-day deals plus Prime Music streaming, Prime video streaming and free two-day shipping. Or, if you only want to take advantage of this one day sale, you can sign up for Prime and cancel within a 30-day window. Either way, you get great deals and free two-day shipping!
> 
> Take a look at the list below to see some of the best automotive-themed accessories we dug up that may interest you. And don’t forget to browse all of the great Prime Day deals.


Read more about Love Cars? Then You’ll Love These Amazon Prime Day Deals at AutoGuide.com.


----------

